# ID this please, silverfish or firebrat?



## guitarkyle (Jul 18, 2010)

I found this lil guy in my bathroom and I'm not sure if it's a silverfish or a firebrat. I have him in a small critter keeper with shredded paper, cotton balls,   sugar, and a sponge and I mist him occasionally. Is this set-up good? Any other requirements they need? Also, is there a way to get more of them (online stores, shops, etc.)? Thanks. And yea I know it's weird to think they're cool xD


----------



## ZephAmp (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like_ Ctenolepisma longicaudata_, the gray silverfish, but there's a small chance it's _C. lineata_, the four-lined silverfish. 
I catch these occasionally and have tried to start colonies, but somehow, every time I catch another one, the one I had originally dies/escapes. lol
They like things hot and humid; room temp is okay though. Anything starchy will be devoured. Fish flakes are a favorite. 
I've never seen silverfish for sale in cultures, but doubleds.org sells _Thermobius domesticus_, household firebrat, cultures. 

They are soooooo cute.


----------



## guitarkyle (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks! do the same conditions/food/tank set-up/etc. apply to firebrats? Also is it legal to buy them? Or any insect online for that matter?


----------



## ZephAmp (Jul 18, 2010)

guitarkyle said:


> thanks! do the same conditions/food/tank set-up/etc. apply to firebrats? Also is it legal to buy them? Or any insect online for that matter?


Firebrats like things even hotter. (100 degrees +) but can be kept (maybe not bred though) at room temp.
One could go on and on about the legality of buying insects online but there's a big difference between the letter of the law and the actual spirit of it.
(As per the terms of the USDA/APHIS insect shipping guide, they should be fine to ship, seeing as they don't feed directly on living plants and are thus considered a "seconday plant pest" which can be shipped without permits I believe.)


----------



## guitarkyle (Jul 18, 2010)

ahh i see. cant wait to order those firebrats lol. oh one more question, are fish flakes like just fish food flakes? i always hear people saying they feed whatever they have that but i never actually knew what it was. thank you so much for answering my questions about silverfish and stuff, i really couldn't find info about keeping them in captivity. and yea i know right they are cute!


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 18, 2010)

that very much looks like the ones i find in my place sometimes. i really hate those btw.

i have a question..hopefully someone answers this.
i found this one in the pics below the other day and thought it could be a young silverfish or whatever. but it was slow mover. aren't silverfish fast? :?





if it's not a silverfish, what is it?


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 18, 2010)

Silverfish. I have lots of them around since Dad has basicaly turned part of our yard into a construction site. 

 I had 5 as pets before. They really, REALLY love marshmellows. I read they like things that are sugary or starchy and this kind of had a bit of both.

 That last pic looks like a dermestid beetle larva.


----------



## guitarkyle (Jul 19, 2010)

im definetly going to go give mine a marshmallow now lol. and that last pic doesn't look like a silverfish. and you're right, silverfish ARE fast!


----------



## ZephAmp (Jul 20, 2010)

Last pic looks like a dermestid beetle; I'd say maybe D. lardarius judging by the shorter hairs.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 26, 2010)

Every time I ever caught a silverfish it died within a week...until I read that people breed them as feeders with absolutely NO water, ever. The last one I caught has now lived a few months without a single drop of moisture. It's in a tiny jar with a bunch of fish flakes, which it loves, and I never need to even open it.

I'm not sure why this is the case, since they're supposedly attracted to moisture in homes.


----------



## koolkid98 (Jul 26, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> that very much looks like the ones i find in my place sometimes. i really hate those btw.
> 
> i have a question..hopefully someone answers this.
> i found this one in the pics below the other day and thought it could be a young silverfish or whatever. but it was slow mover. aren't silverfish fast? :?
> ...


Its a dermestes beetle most likely Dermestes Lardarius or Dermestes Maculatas.


----------



## guitarkyle (Aug 6, 2010)

aren't they adorable! :}


----------



## ZephAmp (Aug 7, 2010)

Want~!  <3


----------



## gothra (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I have a mini colony under my cupboard. I have been seeing those grey silverfish coming in and out from the gap between the floor and the cupboard, and I have also seen white baby silverfish in my roach tubs...


----------



## ZephAmp (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky, the last time I saw a silverfish indoors was 12 years ago. :/

FORTUNATELY, the single 4-lined one I found in my garage a bit ago WAS A FEMALE! And she had BABIES! 
There are maybe only 3-4 of them, but it's a start; just gotta hope they all thrive so I'll have many generations' worth in no time.


----------



## sean2222 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi does anyone collect silverfish as pets? If so, any tips on feeding them something they might actually take (and not ignore)? For such "hungry" creatures they sure seemto go right past anything I put for them to eat and I have tried sooo many suggested things from the net... And also do you have any advice on how to store them and keep them comfortable and healthy. I have had 99% of mine all die within a week. It's the same old story and a very depressing one as I have read they are supposed to be so "hardy" and can go without food, water, etc for a year. Yet everyone (except one presently) has started out looking healthy, fast, smart, elusive, but over a week's time weakened, slowed down, started moping around instead of moving 24/7. And then suddenly had movement problems where there bodies are all over the place (can no longer walk smoothly or fluently) and they NEVER recover from that point on...  They all followed this same awful pattern and I know I must be doing something wrong here in keeping such a "hardy' creature as a pet...
Thanks.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 3, 2015)

sean2222 said:


> Hi does anyone collect silverfish as pets? If so, any tips on feeding them something they might actually take (and not ignore)? For such "hungry" creatures they sure seemto go right past anything I put for them to eat and I have tried sooo many suggested things from the net... And also do you have any advice on how to store them and keep them comfortable and healthy. I have had 99% of mine all die within a week. It's the same old story and a very depressing one as I have read they are supposed to be so "hardy" and can go without food, water, etc for a year. Yet everyone (except one presently) has started out looking healthy, fast, smart, elusive, but over a week's time weakened, slowed down, started moping around instead of moving 24/7. And then suddenly had movement problems where there bodies are all over the place (can no longer walk smoothly or fluently) and they NEVER recover from that point on...  They all followed this same awful pattern and I know I must be doing something wrong here in keeping such a "hardy' creature as a pet...
> Thanks.


Not sure about the silverfish but if you want some firebrats Kyle has some for sale: http://www.roachcrossing.com/for-sale/non-roach/firebrat/

He breeds them so I am sure he would pass on his husbandry to you. Good luck!


----------

